# Which Colnago models are being built in Taiwan



## craigg (Mar 4, 2002)

Hi All,

I'm interested in which models are being built in Taiwan.

I understand the Arte is (I saw one recently and was unimpressed. The tubes did not taper the distinctive Colnago shape, the welding was rough, the finish looked fairly poor).

For example, Is the Cristallo built in Italy in the Colnago factory or in Taiwan by Giant ?

Regards,

craigg.

P.S. I'm not trying to be hyper critical. Just curious.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

i believe none of the non italian frames are to be sold in usa, also colnago states no high end ones are made in taiwan for any country. now one could argue if the tubes are made there in china then shipped and bike made it italy. who knows. there is non confirmed only what i have read


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

craigg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm interested in which models are being built in Taiwan.
> 
> ...


I'm a sad sort of person: When I go abroad on holiday I can't resist buying cycling mags - often in a language I can't understand. So........... Oct. 2005. L'Acheteur Cycliste, interviewing Ernesto: He confirms Cristallo, C50 and Extreme all "Fabriques en Italie" - "A la main" he adds. Confirms Arte and Primavera Taiwanese origin ( Giant). Can't work out the Strada. Ignorance may be bliss.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

If it's available in the USA from an authorized Colnago dealer, it is "Fabriques en Italie"


----------

